# Lollipop Chainsaw for PC or Xbox360/PS3 Only?



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2012)

i have read that this game Lollipop Chainsaw should come out on PC aswell but wiki only says Xbox360 and PS3 Only so what is true?

i think it would be awesome if it comes to PC aswell bcs i don't own a Xbox360 or PS3 and i am not playing on buying a consol anytime soon, so it would be nice for a confirm ^^


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> i have read that this game Lollipop Chainsaw should come out on PC



Where did you read that? Link?

Any information from a somewhat credible source trumps Wikipedia. That's rule number 3 of the internet.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> Where did you read that? Link?
> 
> Any information from a somewhat credible source trumps Wikipedia. That's rule number 3 of the internet.



around on google several places also forums.


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2012)

All major video game sites are saying Xbox/PS3. No PC.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## ShiBDiB (May 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://troll.me/images/arnold-disgusting/what-is-this-i-dont-even.jpg



this...

Looks like dead rising + anime... so a shit game plus eye bleedingly annoying graphics.. and unicorns.


----------



## Widjaja (May 19, 2012)

I get the impression this is going to be one of those games which is geared towards horny bois who find any game which has some hot chick as the main character in it is a win no matter how poor and buggy the gameplay is.

If this game is anything like dead rising 2 it's going to be total rubbish regardless of how pretty it may look.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2012)

im impressed i didnt even think anyone on the forums knew what it was.

GG puma


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 19, 2012)

people definitely buy this game to fap to it.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> people definitely buy this game to fap to it.



the chick was at some convention on the east coast dressed as her this year. she was kicked out after day 2 because her uniforms didnt adhere to the dress code. i think it was comicon. the girl was really beautiful though, and worked as a professional cos-player.


----------



## Maelstrom (May 19, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> the chick was at some convention on the east coast dressed as her this year. she was kicked out after day 2 because her uniforms didnt adhere to the dress code. i think it was comicon. the girl was really beautiful though, and worked as a professional cos-player.



I remember reading about that on Kotaku.


----------



## purecain (May 19, 2012)

when i was a young boy, i always played with action men, batman, superman ect... and when i play games i still prefere playing as a male protagonist as i can pretend its me in some cases...rpg's and such...helps my level of submersion and escapism.
so when i see games where you have to play with barbie instead of action man i'm like meh!!!...

might just be me... 

i liked tomb raider though.... and it never bothered me one bit, infact i dont think at that point it crossed my mind... so maybe its just with rpg's where i prefere a male charachter...
#end of babble.... lol


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2012)

purecain said:


> when i was a young boy, i always played with action men, batman, superman ect... and when i play games i still prefere playing as a male protagonist as i can pretend its me in some cases...rpg's and such...helps my level of submersion and escapism.
> so when i see games where you have to play with barbie instead of action man i'm like meh!!!...
> 
> might just be me...
> ...



Your avatar who is it?


----------



## radrok (May 19, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> I remember reading about that on Kotaku.



http://kotaku.com/5900134/skimpy-outfit-gets-lollipop-chainsaw-cosplayer-asked-to-leave-pax


----------



## kiirru (Mar 22, 2014)

the game isnt even that bad... its just beating the living crap out of zombies while you are a cheerleader in slightly skimpy clothing its not like you can do anything if you actually play the game if you try to be a perv she moves so you cant anyway.. the game was just made for something fun for people to do. and i am not a boy so i am not saying this because i like hot chicks or something stupid like that js


----------



## natr0n (Mar 28, 2014)

It was supposed to come out on PC. Grasshopper manufacture just released a PC game (killer is dead)other day so it might get released eventually.

That is fan made box art.


----------

